# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SPT Box تحديثات :  SPTBOX DELUXE 16.7.2 RELEASED!!!Just Small Update!!!

## mohamed73

*SPTBOX DELUXE 16.7.2 RELEASED!!!Just Small Update!!!* *NEWS:*  * * First In World  SCH-P729 Flash/Unlock/IMEI * First In World  SCH-P709 Flash/Unlock/IMEI * GT-B5330L Flash/Unlock/IMEI * GT-S7272 Flash/Unlock/IMEI * GT-S6812C Flash/Unlock/IMEI * GT-S7270L Flash/Unlock/IMEI * SC-04E Flash/Unlock/IMEI * GT-I8558 Flash/Unlock/IMEI
* Android 4.xx pattern unlock   Procedure of Pattern Unlock: * Connect Phone to Usb Cable * Select Modem Port * Press Unpattern Button  Alternative Download Link 1#: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Alternative Download Link 2#: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    SPT TEAM  B.R*

----------


## احمد البلدروزي

مشكور

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------

